

Ask HN: Easiest way to get tabular data on the web for people to slice and dice? - RyJones

I have a some public data that I&#x27;ve rescued from PDFs, turning them into regular CSV files. In total, it&#x27;s about 20,000 data points, about 2 megs in size. I&#x27;d like for people to be able to do reporting, generate graphs, etc without my involvement. I&#x27;m not averse to renting an AWS instance to host the data and whatever is needed to allow people to display and render it. The data is in a standard form (now, after I worked it over) so it would be trivial to set up a database with 10 tables, but it&#x27;s the user-driven reporting and graphing I have no idea about.
======
praeconium
I'd go with R and its shiny webserver, checkout some examples
[http://shiny.rstudio.com/gallery/](http://shiny.rstudio.com/gallery/)

~~~
RyJones
thanks, I'll check it out.

